# Communal tarantulas



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Does anybody keep tarantulas communally? If so what species do you keep? 
I'm really interested in a communal setup, I heard h. incei tollorate eachother quite well, is there any other species that can be kept communally?

Cheers


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Stoke Lad said:


> Does anybody keep tarantulas communally? If so what species do you keep?
> I'm really interested in a communal setup, I heard h. incei tollorate eachother quite well, is there any other species that can be kept communally?
> 
> Cheers


I belive that OBT's have been keept communally, However any communal set up will be risky as Tarantulas are not supposed to be keept communally.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I have Yamia that li9ve well as a communal group, did try an experiment with Marshalli with some success oone tank is fine but a lot of cannibalism in other tanks. I am hoping to try my hand at an OBT colony next year as that should be fun.


----------



## nwarne (Dec 15, 2011)

*p.regalis*

I have 5 p.regalis living together with no problems i am also finking of selling 3 as i only want 2 for breeding which i plan to seperate soon


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I kept 10 H. incei communally for 18 months until some matured as males. When I finally separated them there were 7 in total. I don't know if the other 3 were eaten or if they just died.
They were not communal in the strictest sense, I never saw any interaction between them and they all kept to their own part of the tank.


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

I have 21 Selenocosmia sp living together, I've had one case of cannibalisation so far. All out of the same sac and introduced together. I'll have a better idea of numbers when I rehome them but so far it's looking pretty good and they have all burrowed together and joined them together with webbing.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i HAD Pternochilus murinus living together. i see them more now they're on their own


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, I keep a couple have a tank of 8 obt that have gone from slings to 4inch juvies together without any deaths, 3 M Balfouri who are doing well and interact a lot, 6 H incei in a small tub who share web funnels and have seen some degree of interaction,3 regalis plus the odd added male and 4 diadema.


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

oliwilliams said:


> Hi, I keep a couple have a tank of 8 obt that have gone from slings to 4inch juvies together without any deaths, 3 M Balfouri who are doing well and interact a lot, 6 H incei in a small tub who share web funnels and have seen some degree of interaction,3 regalis plus the odd added male and 4 diadema.


Not heard of m balfouri before, a quick google image search and I'm already in love :flrt:

What sort of interaction goes on in-between them? 
Must have been a gamble putting them together as they quite expensive! Will you be breeding yours?

Cheers


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Stoke Lad said:


> Not heard of m balfouri before, a quick google image search and I'm already in love :flrt:
> 
> What sort of interaction goes on in-between them?
> Must have been a gamble putting them together as they quite expensive! Will you be breeding yours?
> ...


 I dont know on the breeding side of things, it depends on what i end up with as i do have a few more kept as singles of various sizes. They are kinda expensive but nothing like they used to be, P metalica are a lot of money and communal so will be a bigger gamble when i get them in the new year.
The balfouri tend to act same as the obt in that they will run in to each others web funnel, will tap each others front legs when they meet on a wander, have seen them fighting over a large cricket and i think that they swap burrows from time to time but am not 100% sure


----------

